# Oo na



## Reflections

When to use Oo na and raisab?

About raisab, is this a word in tagalog or any other phil language??


----------



## DotterKat

_Oo _means *yes*. The addition of the enclictic particle *na *roughly translates "*Oo na*" to something like _Yes, already_. A sample scenario wherein this line would be used is when somebody is being pestered or cajoled into doing something that they may not be very eager to do.

Person 1: Sige na, samahan mo naman ako. Umoo ka na, please, sige na, sige na, sige na..... (Please accompany me. Please say yes, please, please, please....)
Person 2: (in exasperation, finally relents to this unending pleading and pestering) Oo na! or Oo na nga! (Yes, _already_!)

About _raisab_, it is definitely not Tagalog. Further, I do not believe it belongs to the other Philippine languages or dialects.


----------



## Reflections

Thank you dotterkat


----------

